# Christmas Vape Pictures



## Rob Fisher (24/12/17)

I would like to take this opportunity to wish all ECIGSSA members a very happy Christmas and for those that don't celebrate Christmas Happy Holidays! Please all stay safe and have an awesome time!

Let's post Xmas pictures here....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/12/17)

Awesome pics @Rob Fisher ... merry Christmas to those celebrating and happy festivus to the rest...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## vicTor (24/12/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (24/12/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (24/12/17)

Take off that red suit Rob, you look ridiculous 

Happy holidays errrybody!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Petrus (24/12/17)

Merry Christmas to all the members of Ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (24/12/17)

Merry XMas to those celebrating and happy holidays to all. 

May you and your families have a special time.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Sash (24/12/17)

Nifty idea @Rob Fisher !

I would like to also take this opportunity to wish everyone happy holidays and a brilliant year ahead!
Stay safe on the roads, no drinking and driving, no speeding and be patient with other drivers 

I wish you all warmth, love and laughter in your time with family and friends. 

Cherish every moment together and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (24/12/17)

To my extended adopted "family",  Merry Christmas to all celebrating it, and happy holidays to all. Take this time to appreciate all of the good things in our lives, and the special people we are sharing it with. May 2018 be the best year for all of us, filled with kindness, understanding, and happiness.

Keep safe, drive safely and sober, and let's the clouds rule!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (24/12/17)

Merry Christmas to all celebrating it and happy holidays.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/12/17)

Merry Christmas everyone. Wishing you peace, joy and happiness over the festive season. Be safe and vape on. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DaveH (24/12/17)

MERRY CHRISTMAS
​Dave

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yagya (24/12/17)

Merry Christmas and happy vaping holidays to all here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/12/17)

Xmas eve dinner with my dear wife, my mom and father in law. Blessed to be able to spend special times like this with family.

And all credit to my dear wife who always goes the extra mile to make it special...

Pre dinner - showing off the gorgeous table decorations  with the abalone HotCig 150 and Skyline






And here is one of the vape team for this evening. Quite a classic grouping...






Some BB love...






Can't believe I missed a photo of the first course - a delicious mushroom soup. But here was the main course... a fish curry with rice. My oh my was it tasty!






And a special photo of a very special device...






And then the Grand Finale. My wife makes a seriously scrumptious cheesecake. She takes huge pride in this particular cake. It shows and tastes superb. Had to hold back from having several pieces. With her biscuits and coffee biscuits, which she baked a few days ago. Wow. It was awesome.






Such a lovely dinner. And the vapes were good too 

Happy holidays to all!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/17)

Silver said:


> Such a lovely dinner. And the vapes were good too



And outstanding Pics Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And outstanding Pics Hi Ho @Silver!



Thank you Rob

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan (24/12/17)

Merry Christmas fellow vapers God Bless...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (24/12/17)

Merry Merry Christmas to one and All and Take Special Care

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Xmas eve dinner with my dear wife, my mom and father in law. Blessed to be able to spend special times like this with family.
> 
> And all credit to my dear wife who always goes the extra mile to make it special...
> 
> ...



@Silver Wow the table setting looks stunning! You have a wife of note! I like the look of that HotCig ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Right , Reo Silver has emerged - for part 2 of the Xmas festivities 

5 stars for this device. MTL like no other. Supreme tobacco delivery in a rock solid package.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (25/12/17)

Turkey and guava cactus !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Right , Reo Silver has emerged - for part 2 of the Xmas festivities
> 
> 5 stars for this device. MTL like no other. Supreme tobacco delivery in a rock solid package.


Looks fab @Silver pity rm2 not available on reo site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Looks fab @Silver pity rm2 not available on reo site



Agreed @incredible_hullk 
Have a look here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reos-discussions.t45294/#post-617435

If thats the end of the RM2 it will be a sad thing indeed. Not that they will break that easily, so i suppose i will be ok, but others cant then easily get one. And the thought of not being able to get a replacement is a bit worrying. This is my goto for MTL flavour by quite a long way

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/12/17)

Silver said:


> Agreed @incredible_hullk
> Have a look here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reos-discussions.t45294/#post-617435
> 
> If thats the end of the RM2 it will be a sad thing indeed. Not that they will break that easily, so i suppose i will be ok, but others cant then easily get one. And the thought of not being able to get a replacement is a bit worrying. This is my goto for MTL flavour by quite a long way


Thanks @Silver ... been looking for one but none on site ... looking fwd to replacement

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

Merry Christmas to you all! Wow, such great pics shared in this thread!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (25/12/17)

The vape is on the table ... but Merry Christmas to you all anyway!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (25/12/17)

TheV said:


> The vape is on the table ... but Merry Christmas to you all anyway!








In light of your picture,my best naughty elf face!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------

